# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم خفايا وأسرار الموبيل ( Tricks )  بعض خفايا الرقم المتسلسل

## GSM-AYA

لمعرفة جودة الهاتف الجوال    
ادخل الرمز 
Type *#06#  
سيظهر رقم من 15 خانة 
350583026589742إ 
ذا كانت الخانة السابعة والثامنة (02 او 20 ) فهو تجميع الإمارات ومنخفض الجودة 
إذا كانت الخانة السابعة والثامنة (08 او 80 ) فهو صنع ألماني وجيد 
إذا كانت الخانة السابعة والثامنة (01 او 10 ) فهو صنع فلندا وجيد جدا 
إذا كانتالخانة السابعة والثامنة (00) فهو صنع المصنع الأصلي وعالي الجودة 
إذا كانت الخانة السابعة والثامنة (13 ) فهو تجميع ا ذربيجان ومنخفض الجودة ومضر بالصحة  تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## khaled_moon

مشكور . جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## catcooot

رائع جدا شكرا

----------


## mouhsinooo

جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا أخي الكريم

----------


## SINlCK

مشكور أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة.. لم أكون أعرفها من قبل.. تقبل تحياتي

----------


## sadeq22

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## abede7

رائع جدا شكرا

----------


## anour-dz

merci mon frere pour se travaille

----------


## ibrahimbacha

جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات

----------

